# DC Power Supply



## runawaychoochoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Would like advice on what type and where to purchase a 12 volt dc regulated power supply that will run all of my building lights, street lamps and other accessories. I have
a 12 volt , 1000mm now but it is not sufficient to operate
all of the lights. All of the lights and accessories are 12 volt dc.

I would appreciate your advice.

Thanks

Nick

PS: This is my first time on a forum and my first post. I
hope I am doing it right.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Welcome...

A good cheap source of power are those voltage adapters that seem to come with everything. The slot car folks call them "wall warts". Your voltage, watts and polarity are all there, waiting to be put to work.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

*Build One*

MY THread

You need to look for a 16 to 18 ac power supply and convert it.
Wall warts are also called bricks.

Bob you are quick on the draw tonight.


----------



## runawaychoochoo (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I will look into the wall warts. I don't know if
I have enough experience to convert a 16-18 ac supply. I don't want to burn everything out.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I run a separate, dedicated DC power supply, in fact four of them. One supplies the lights and such, Another the switches, turntable and transfer table. There are two larger units that supply power to the power districts on the layout. I have very little voltage drop. I wonder why?

Any decent DC power supply will run the lights on your layout. 

Bob


----------



## runawaychoochoo (Jul 10, 2009)

I was trying to get away from using several 12 volt power
supplies. I might just have too. I located a 2amp and 3.3
amp on line for a reasonable price. I might just run two 2amp power supplies to power distribution blocks.

Thanks for your info.

Nick


----------

